# Lists your list of GAR or most badass characters from every manga you have read



## Giorno Giovannax (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, list every badass character from any manga you read and tell me what makes them such a badass.

The reason why I am doing this is because I am writing a manga and I am trying to make my characters as badass as possible.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 28, 2007)

Kamina from Gurrenn Lagann.  If you don't know why, then your manga will never succeed.  But don''t let my words guide you.  Don't believe in others who believe in you.  Believe in yourself and turn a drill that will pierce the heavens.  Don't get caught in the bullshit of others.


----------



## MdB (Sep 28, 2007)

Gutts.

No listed needed.


----------



## Blue (Sep 28, 2007)

Master Asia should have won SaiGar.


----------



## Birkin (Sep 28, 2007)

Since TTGL isn't a manga (not the GAR version at least) I'm gonna have to say Kuroro Lucifer from HxH.


----------



## Blue (Sep 28, 2007)

Goku said:


> Since TTGL isn't a manga (not the GAR version at least) I'm gonna have to say Kuroro Lucifer from HxH.


That dude was about as manly as passionfruit skittles. gtfo. 

Oh, right, manga.

Makoto Shishio, Kenshin,


----------



## Birkin (Sep 28, 2007)

Are you serious? Danchou > all


----------



## MdB (Sep 28, 2007)

Hisoka manly?

Hahahaha! AHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Birkin (Sep 28, 2007)

Where was Hisoka ever mentioned?


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Sep 28, 2007)

Guys, I want more than just one example so I can have a variety for my research and also reasons.


----------



## MdB (Sep 28, 2007)

Goku said:


> Where was Hisoka ever mentioned?



Because I'm lacking reading comprehension.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 28, 2007)

just use this


----------



## Gene (Sep 28, 2007)

Onizuka from GTO.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone who is a keeper of the Joestar blood.

And Dio Brando.


----------



## Nicholas_wicked (Sep 28, 2007)

Saint Seiya.


The guy is a god beater


----------



## Mori` (Sep 28, 2007)

Onizuka. Just read the manga and see for yourself why...


----------



## ricc (Sep 28, 2007)

75% of the people in my sig.


----------



## Akatora (Sep 28, 2007)

If Looking for a badass realistic personallity then Ginga Nagareboshi Gin have more then I'm going to list.


Generally it's just people beeing able to make permanent sacrifices to themself to achive something.
Like Gohei Cutting of his own leg and try to force feed his dog with his meet so it'll recover faster and be able to run for help.

Or perhaps Sniper, A traitor and Good character for 1 hit kills

Perhaps Akatora, A character that sacrifice himself willingly to repay The one that saved him and his brothers when they were young.
First getting his head smashed making lots of blood fall aswell as losing an eye, he still contiued to stand in the way of the enemy,
Getting stabed from around the Collarbone down through a lung and some other inner parts, he still struggled and got free to bite out the remaining eye of the enemy to die afterward.

Or Hakuro: Got his arm/leg borken permanently, Which made him bite of his own "hand" and the biting in his bone shaping it to a stake.


There's tons of stuff like that there.


Not the best exsample but atleast it's one:

Link removed


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 28, 2007)

Uchiha Itachi is pretty GAR.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 28, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Uchiha Itachi is pretty GAR.



dot dot dot


----------



## MdB (Sep 28, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Uchiha Itachi is pretty GAR.



No he isn't, and never will be.


----------



## Blue (Sep 28, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Uchiha Itachi is pretty GAR.



dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot dot


----------



## Splintered (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd nominate Kenpachi and Gai, but it seems mentioning anything about Bleach and Naruto makes people's heads here turn 360 degrees and spew out rage like vomit.

What comes to mind first is Otcho from 20th Century Boys.  No power ups, no longwinded speeches, no big ego.  Just 100% pure masculine guts.

He perspires manliness after a hard day of being vigorously winsum and chews on badass as a snack between consuming badguy ass on a constant basis.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 28, 2007)

Splintered said:


> What comes to mind first is Otcho from 20th Century Boys.  No power ups, no longwinded speeches, no big ego.  Just 100% pure masculine guts.
> 
> He perspires manliness after a hard day of being vigorously winsum and chews on badass as a snack between consuming kicking badguy ass on a constant basis.





*WINNAR!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Kenji should also be mentioned for saving the world with Rock N Roll


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 28, 2007)

Itachi is badass man, you guys are on crack if you don't think so. Even if he is emo.


----------



## Blue (Sep 28, 2007)

Emo and gar are mutually exclusive. 
Or like Hisoka from HxH, who isn't emo but is far too fruity to be gar.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 28, 2007)

Fine, how about Sasuke.


----------



## Blue (Sep 28, 2007)

Dude, think Guy. Or Asuma even. People who don't spend their time in dark corners filing their fingernails.


----------



## Splintered (Sep 28, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Itachi is badass man, you guys are on crack if you don't think so. Even if he is emo.



wat

Itachi is strong and sometimes impressive.  But gar he not be.  He's about as manly as Sai is.  >___>

EDIT: Sasuke!?

._.


----------



## MdB (Sep 28, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Itachi is badass man, you guys are on crack if you don't think so. Even if he is emo.



Or your just plain ignorant.

What in gods name did Itachi do to prove his badassery and manliness? Being an robot with no personality doesn't define GAR at all. Oh, and you contradicted your own argument.

LURK MOAR....


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 28, 2007)

Mangas are never known for actual villians.....they have "bad guys", but they have no badassness. I'm trying hard to think but....hmm...yu yu hakashou actually has evil, manly, badass villians, Tokogaro for one. Then there is Father from full metal alchemist. Wrath from full metal alchemist. Greed, while not a villian, is still manly. Then there is Vicious from CowboyBebop.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 28, 2007)

Splintered said:


> I'd nominate Kenpachi and Gai, but it seems mentioning anything about Bleach and Naruto makes people's heads here turn 360 degrees and spew out rage like vomit.
> 
> What comes to mind first is Otcho from 20th Century Boys.  No power ups, no longwinded speeches, no big ego.  Just 100% pure masculine guts.
> 
> He perspires manliness after a hard day of being vigorously winsum and chews on badass as a snack between consuming badguy ass on a constant basis.



Godwin is in this post.

Otcho and Kenji are both pure man.

Special shoutout to Ubo(Hunter X Hunter)



Wuzzman said:


> Mangas are never known for actual villians.....they have "bad guys", but they have no badassness. I'm trying hard to think but....hmm...yu yu hakashou actually has evil, manly, badass villians, Tokogaro for one. Then there is Father from full metal alchemist. Wrath from full metal alchemist. Greed, while not a villian, is still manly. Then there is Vicious from CowboyBebop.



Read Jojo's Bizarre Adventure.  Dio Brando will change your mind.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 28, 2007)

But Itachi's perosonality just describes badass and Sasuke is just pimp.

I think Alucard would fall as in one too.


----------



## Cipher (Sep 28, 2007)

Kaito from HxH


----------



## Jaejoong (Sep 28, 2007)

Minami Ikki from Air Gear.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 28, 2007)

Wuzzman said:


> Mangas are never known for actual villians.....they have "bad guys", but they have no badassness. I'm trying hard to think but....hmm...yu yu hakashou actually has evil, manly, badass villians, Tokogaro for one. Then there is Father from full metal alchemist. Wrath from full metal alchemist. Greed, while not a villian, is still manly. Then there is Vicious from CowboyBebop.



you are obviously deprived of good series


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 28, 2007)

Kenshiro from Hokuto no Ken.  Just shutup and nod your head. 

Noone in Naruto can ever ber GAR.  I love this word, and I love Virtus.  Anyways, they are too playful OR emo.  In a broad, non angry sense I mean emo.  The 'good' guys ALL have a sense of humor.  And GAR men do not.  They smile, sure.  BUt when they laugh, it just looks weird.  The 'antiheros and villains' are all too sad.  Yes sad is a good word.  Not sad as in lame, but sad as in a constant light state of mourning.  They are too sad to be GAR.  Sasuke and Itachi are too sad to be GAR.  Naruto and Shikamaru and too happy to be GAR.  Gai could work, but he is more like a parody of GARness, thus why despite his goofiness, he is badass.

Now, Kenpachi IS Gar.  His think worth dying over is strength, but when he realized he was weak, he wept.  And it wasn't emo looking, and it wasn't a joke.  It was sadness that came out and will inescapably make him stronger.  

Kenichi's karatedo teacher from History's Strongest Disciple.  Noone in any OG manga is.  Save the brainy kid in Majin Devil.  He is a newborn GAR.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 29, 2007)

sesshomoru, kenpachi zaraki, izumi, nishi, gutts, pein


----------



## notme (Sep 29, 2007)

Harima Kenji from School Rumble.

Naked karate FTW.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 29, 2007)

There are no GAR characters in Naruto. Period. 

1. Gutts
2. Kaito (HxH)
3. Kenpachi

Of course i'd add TTGL but it's an anime.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 29, 2007)

Pfft.  And!?  Kamina is STILL GAR.  Viral is STILL GAR.  Hell, even Lord Genom is GAR.  Simon would be GAR, but his smile is too gentle.


----------



## Fang (Sep 29, 2007)

God-fucking-Zilla.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 29, 2007)

how to be a badass


----------



## Muk (Sep 29, 2007)

lone wolf the main character, no even the cub  are Virtus (ok this just sounds bad)

GARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

J-man classifies as Gar 

hmm.... yes ...


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 29, 2007)

ANKO !!!!!!!!


----------



## Akatsuki99 (Sep 29, 2007)

Demon Eyes Kyo


----------



## MdB (Sep 29, 2007)

Akatsuki99 said:


> Demon Eyes Kyo



<insert facepalm>

And good manga villains do exist, Johan is the perfect example.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 29, 2007)

Tsukushima Hana >>>>>>>> Kamina


----------



## Totitos (Sep 29, 2007)

1.Gutts
2.Dio
3.Kamina


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 30, 2007)

i just thought of some more: the little octopus from h x h, hidan and red-pill-chouji from naruto.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hidan is not manly...shikamaru is manly. However Kenpachi has sooooo much GAR that his dick is 20 inches long ^_^.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Oct 2, 2007)

also, those chibi aliens from gantz are full of gar. especially the one who lasted longest


----------



## i bite (Oct 2, 2007)

Papillon from Busou Renkin.


----------



## G@R-chan (Oct 2, 2007)

A GAR is someone who is so manly that other dudes could be gay for him. And IMHO, I don't see a lot of GAR characters mentioned in this thread. If you're a dude, who do you think you'd make love with? 
My list of GAR:
- Gutts (Berserk)
- Kamina (Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann)=anime
- Kyo (Samurai Deeper Kyo)
- Harlock (Space Pirate Captain Harlock)=anime
- Dark Schneider (Bastard!)

My list of badass characters would be too long though and they are well known too.


----------



## Yak (Oct 2, 2007)

Let's see, a couple of them:

Berserk - Gutts
Get Backers - Midou Ban, Kuroudou Akabane
Shamo - Ryo Narushima
Vagabond - Miyamoto Mushashi
Hellsing - Alexander Anderson
GTO - Eikichi Onizuka
Bastard!! - Dark Schneider
Bleach - Zaraki Kenpachi
Tenjo Tenge - Bunshichi "Double Impact" Tawara
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure - Joestar Family, Dio Brando
Rurouni Kenshin - Seijuro Hiko, Hajime Saito, Anji Yukiuzan, Sanosuke Sagara
Hunter X Hunter - Silva Zoldyck, Morau


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 2, 2007)

gutts simply badass
bunshichi from tenjou tenge


----------



## Gooba (Oct 2, 2007)

Gutts from Berserk wins, with honorable mentions to Kenpachi and Asuma.  Look at Asuma rescuing Shika for a demonstration of his badassery.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 2, 2007)

teresa of the faint smile perhaps, hibari kyouya, kamina's a definite


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 2, 2007)

Some bitch neg repped me here. -_-


----------



## Dio Brando (Oct 2, 2007)

You read Jojo, why do you need more GAR? 



Gooba said:


> Gutts from Berserk wins, with honorable mentions to Kenpachi and Asuma.  Look at Asuma rescuing Shika for a demonstration of his badassery.



Why isn't Kenshiro on the list?


----------



## Gooba (Oct 2, 2007)

Because I haven't read it, just seen some of the anime.


----------



## Gene (Oct 2, 2007)

gixa786 said:


> teresa of the faint smile perhaps, or hibari kyouya


lolol women can't be GAR


----------



## Taleran (Oct 2, 2007)

If I had to make a list


Jotaro Kujo
Joeseph Joestar
Dio Brando
Raoh
Kenshiro
Paladin Alexander Anderson
Domon Kasshu
Master Asia
Gutts
Kamina (achieved in episode 8)
Simon
Kittan
Genome
Giorno Giovanna
Bruno Buccarati
Gyro Zeppeli
William Zeppeli


----------



## Kaki (Oct 4, 2007)

I like how you put all those guys form TTGL in there, man......that's alot to list. 

I don't know if Onizuka's been mentioned. But he should be. 

And in my favorite freesia. I think it would have to be Mizoguchi. He's a little flaky but he's the manliest.

And bunshichi tawara is GAR.


----------



## MasterFox (Oct 4, 2007)

I would classify Ryuk from deathnote as GAR.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 4, 2007)

Maybe, but he doesn't seem that confrontational or really manly.


----------



## MasterFox (Oct 4, 2007)

How about Isshin Kurosaki?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 5, 2007)

Bardock(DBZ) and Zet/Jin(Zetman) are true GAR or badass.

Don't know which one, but he definately fits one of them.


----------



## gundampiece (Oct 5, 2007)

Sai, Rokudou Mukuro, Hibari Kyouya, Griffith, Ishida Uryuu, Uchiha Sasuke, Szayel Aporro Grantz, Tyki Mikk, Kuroro Lucifer and Feitan are all epic winGAR.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 5, 2007)

^ I think Szayel is one word that starts with GA but it isn't GAR.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 5, 2007)

Sora Naegino from Kaleido Star is hands down the most GAR character in animedom.


----------



## Jesus Date (Oct 7, 2007)

I'll show you guys who is badass. 

Jesus 'El Savior' Date Eiji from Hajime no Ippo.


he is the one with the beard.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 7, 2007)

hisoka - he's a clown and sadistic, and not afraid to run his mouth even at other people who are equally badass
pein - just read some of the threads in the naruto section
zaraki kenpachi - badass eyepatch, the dude owned two captains in a one on two fight

as far as a characteristic, pretty much every character i would consider to be a badass is a) arrogant and b) can back it up


----------



## Taleran (Oct 7, 2007)

Kira Uzumaki said:


> pein - just *read* some of the *threads in the naruto section*





dot dot dot


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 7, 2007)

Taleran said:


> dot dot dot


Don't worry, you'll learn to read eventually


----------



## Taleran (Oct 7, 2007)

why would I ever want to waste my ability to read in that section.....


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 7, 2007)

Taleran said:


> why would I ever want to waste my ability to read in that section.....


We got cookies


----------



## Tuxx (Oct 7, 2007)

Gene said:


> lolol women can't be GAR



Someone hasn't met Nono yet...  She's the exception. 



Mocktrust-Ignis said:


> Sora Naegino from Kaleido Star is hands down the most GAR character in animedom.



You need a rep... like *now*. ^^



Seriously, are some people still not fully away of the difference between GAR and badass?  Or more of the case of not even understanding GAR or badass. ><  That and some people should at least note the said characters of to which...


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 8, 2007)

Gutts, in case i haven't said him before, and Gazille and Natsu from Fairy Tail. Maybe more i can't remember right now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 8, 2007)

know that i thought about kyouya (misspelled) from hitman reborn
and rokudo from the same show


----------



## The Transporter (Oct 8, 2007)

Gene said:


> lolol women can't be GAR



Theresa is so GAR she makes men gay for her.

That's how fucking GAR Theresa was.


----------



## Diaketh (Oct 8, 2007)

Like someone else mentioned before, Tawara Bunschichi is about as GAR as you can get. 



Also: Won Sul from Shin Angyo Onshi. He's a zombie, but he's still waaaaay more GAR than others mentioned in this thread (*cough* Itachi, Zazael*coughs*)


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 8, 2007)

The only female I'd ever consider for GAR is Alucard's master.  By that same not, Anderson is kinda gar.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2007)

I can't believe I forgot to add Kaneda(Akira) to the list.


----------



## Dio Brando (Oct 8, 2007)

Teppei from Bt'X.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Oct 9, 2007)

Gutts......GAR indeed


----------



## Chi (Oct 9, 2007)

To prevent further confusion, here's description from Urban Dictionary:


			
				badass said:
			
		

> The epitome of the American male. He radiates confidence in everything he does, whether it's ordering a drink, buying a set of wheels, or dealing with women. He's slow to anger, brutally efficient when fighting back.
> 
> The badass carves his own path. He wears, drives, drinks, watches, and listens to what he chooses, when he chooses, where he chooses, uninfluenced by fads or advertising campaigns. Badass style is understated but instantly recognizable. Like a chopped Harley or a good pair of sunglasses: simple, direct, and functional.


 
Following this definition, the most badass character I ever knew is....
Sleepy!

*Spoiler*: _Sleepy_ 









He's from the "old" manga MadBull34.
Everything listed above is about this guy.
Those who read it, will definitely agree


----------



## Dio Brando (Oct 9, 2007)

> The epitome of the American male



This makes the above statement worthless. Nationality has nothing to do with badassery.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 9, 2007)

oh and for those that think women can't be GAR need to read them some Stone Ocean NOW!


----------



## Sasori (Oct 9, 2007)

Sieglein said:


> There are no GAR characters in Naruto. Period.


Quoted For the Truth.

Although Afro Black Moustache Gai is above GAR 

GAR can be epitomized in Kamina (and generally in TTGL), and also Gutts from Berserk.

Don Kanonji is also GAR


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2007)

Taleran said:


> oh and for those that think women can't be GAR need to read them some Stone Ocean NOW!



QFT!! Jolyne Kujo is more GAR than some of the men on this list.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Oct 9, 2007)

Parallax said:


> QFT!! Jolyne Kujo is more GAR than some of the men on this list.



True, she is GAR and smexy.

If only I could understand what she's saying (stupid RAWS)


----------



## furious styles (Oct 9, 2007)

hiko seijuro (kenshin)
narushima ryo (shamo)
mamoru takamura (ippo)
dokuro / skull knight (berserk)
kenshiro (fist of the north star / hokuto no ken)
ikkaku madarame (bleach)

now _that's_ a list


----------



## Sasori (Oct 9, 2007)

Muscle Rider


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 9, 2007)

Have I mentioned Gutts already?


----------



## Muk (Oct 10, 2007)

nono and the other one from gunbuster/diebuster

both are so gar, few others can come close to it, though they are female

and stop throwing names from Naruto in here, except for asuma, gai, and jiraiya there aren't anything that comes close to badass or gar in naruto

ttgl is filled with gar, no point in writing out all their names

gutts of course is gar


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 4, 2008)

Narushima Ryo from Shamo, he killed his own parents for no reason..  and got gangraped by homo guys in prison..then has bitten off penis, it was quite badass...many others.....


----------



## Fang (Feb 4, 2008)

Kenshiro will follow anyone to hell. That's how GAR he is if your marked for death.


----------



## Batman (Feb 4, 2008)

I think Roranoa Zoro needs to be added. People tend to overlook him because he's in Once piece, but when you look at some of the crazy shit he's done, he fits the description.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, Kurodou Akabane from Get Backers is pretty badass. A guy dressed in black who fights for just fun with a vampire appearance can't be anything other than badass. Then we have Alucard from Hellsing. I think he's pretty badass too, as well as Integral. I think they might have been mention already, but still. Intregral in really mentally strong and Alucard is mysterious in an interesting way.


----------

